# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Raycap.gr Κεραίες andrew στην Ελλάδα.

## stoidis

Πριν από κάποιο καιρό (11/10/2002) επικοινώνησα με την εταιρεία raycap για να παραγγείλω μία κεραία MagGrid 24dbi . Ύστερα από μία καθυστέρηση, η κεραία ήρθε χθες το πρωί και πήγα και την παρέλαβα. Η εταιρεία raycap έχει το εργοστάσιό της στην Δράμα και μάλιστα ως αποστολέας της κεραίας στην courier φαινόταν το αυτό το εργοστάσιο.

Η τιμή της κεραίας είναι 110 euro τελική, όπως έχει ξανασυζητηθεί στο forum.

Αύριο - μεθαύριο θα την στήσουμε μαζί με τον Aggelos και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις...

----------


## ggeorgan

Προφανώς γνωρίζεις περισσότερα για τον προμηθευτή αυτόν απ' ότι ο ίδιος γράφει στο διαδίκτυο. Ελπίζω να μάθουμε κι εμείς κάτι τώρα ...

----------


## dti

Andrew Mag Grid 24 dbi *...rulez!*

Πάνω-κάτω, γύρω στα 110 ευρώ κοστίζει συνολικά κι από το fab-corp η συγκεκριμένη κεραία ($ 85 συν μεταφορικά & εκτελωνισμό). Απλά, έρχεται πολύ νωρίτερα (περίπου 7-10 μέρες) και όχι μετά από ένα μήνα!

Με την ευκαιρία να πω οτι το fab-corp έχει ακόμη τις 12άρες omni μόνο $95!

----------


## stoidis

Τελικά η τιμή 110 euro που ανέφερα στο προηγούμενο post μου ήταν χωρίς ΦΠΑ. Αυτό ανεβάζει την τελική τιμή στο ποσό των 129,8 euro.

Σήμερα πήγα και πήρα connectors για να κάνω την σύνδεση, αύριο θα σφάξω, ε... θα προσθέσω ένα βύσμα SMA στο DWL-900AP+ (στην δεύτερη κεραία που έχει μέσα) για να συνδέσω την κεραία και αν όλα πάνε καλά θα κάνω και την πρώτη δοκιμή με την Mag Grid.

----------


## ekarak

Pes mas ki'alles leptomereies gi'aythn thn etaireia... isws telika einai kalytero (isws kai oikonomikotero?) na agorasoume kapoio e3oplismo kai apo aytoys...

----------

